# [SOLVED] Running Old Games at 1366x768 Resolution



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have installed a couple of old games on my win 7 laptop and I'm finding it hard to get 16:9 aspect ratio on those games. Is there any way this problem can be solved via a software or something.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Running Old Games at 1366x768 Resolution*

Hi Gameboy1998,

Please list the full specifications of your PC as well as the games you are trying to play at high resolution.

Are you sure those games support 16:9 resolutions?
Have you tried updating the graphics drivers?
Are there any patches/updates for the games?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Running Old Games at 1366x768 Resolution*

It just depends on the games, like do they have a settings in the options menu when playing them, if they do then you can change the games that way.

If you have a list I can find out what is the highest screen resolutions for them.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Running Old Games at 1366x768 Resolution*

Here is my Laptop Specification:

Intel B960 Dual Core Processor @ 2.20Ghz
2GB Ram
Intel On Board Graphics

Well there are a lot of games that I'm looking to play in high resolution, I will just give some examples:

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Counter Strike 1.6
Half Life
EA Cricket 2007

All my drivers are up to date and some games like Counter Strike 1.6 (I think) but I myself remember play it on my desktop at a resolution of 1400x900 at a lot of Lan Partys my self.

I believe all of the games are up to date but not sure because I mostly play games when I'm offline.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Running Old Games at 1366x768 Resolution*

All of those will support 16:9 or 16:10 but not sure about the EA Cricket game. Many other games - older as well, like No One Lives Forever, Undying, Original Call of Duty, MOHAA will run at any custom resolution with a simple INF file addition. Most of these I got from ;

WSGF | "Wider is Better"


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Running Old Games at 1366x768 Resolution*

Thank you, My problem is solved


----------

